# Which brushless is faster



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

I have novak 10.5 brushless set up and i just ordered a Xcelorin 4800kV Brushless set up. Which of the two is faster? Cause the faster one will go in my truck, i believe it's the xcelorin, but just wanted to double check, thanks


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

The eceleron will be the faster and a bit more torque. The 10.5 is the same as the 4300.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

4300 vs 4800 are referring to Unloaded Kv's (or RPM)

Not knowing the POWER rating of the Xcelorin (never seen any numbers on it) There is no way to tell which is actually faster, expecially not knowing other surrounding conditions. (Dirt OFF-ROAD, Large Dirt Oval, Short Dirt Oval, etc.)

With proper gearing (The 10.5 would probably need to be geared about 3 teeth taller) they may be very close in performance.

7.2volts @ 4300 rpm = 30960 Unloaded RPM
7.2volts @ 4800 rpm = 34560 Unloaded RPM

(Loaded you will probably lose approx 40% of that rpm)


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree swtour, I have seen both on the track at the same time though. The exceleron performs somwhat close to the mamba 4600 sidewinder. Not as quick as the mamba max but better than the 10.5. No idea on the gear the guys had, but the losi one was pretty impressive.


----------



## drdsanders (May 29, 2008)

I could be wrong but I think the old Novak SS 4300kv was a non sintered motor compared to the new sintered SS 10.5 4200kv. The rotor on newer SS series is upgraded from the old series. I'm uncertain of other upgrades Novak has done. The new Novak 8.5 has a lower KV (it's now 5000kv compared to 5800) but has higher Wattage.


----------

